# Buffalo Naval Military Park



## 3air (Sep 17, 2014)

Just thought some of you might be interested in the Buffalo Naval and Military park located in Buffalo, New York.

The park is incredible and I was really impressed with all that's there.

2 ships and a sub are a permanent part of the museum.

*USS Little Rock *,Guided Missile Light Cruiser
*USS Croaker*, Hunter/Killer Diesel-Electric Submarine
*USS The Sullivans *,Fleet Type large Destroyer
Two buildings with exhibits and a few vehicles/aircraft outside also.

All are walkable self guided tours full of exhibits. They are pretty much set up as they were during service years. There's so much on display to see. Uniforms, firearms knives, tons of material to read, artillery, torpedoes, posters, models galore. There are displays devoted to the different branches of the service and all the wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 3air (Sep 17, 2014)

I've passed the museum a million times as it's right on the beautiful waterfront but I finally decided it was time to see the ships. I need to go back though as I had limited time, I'd recommend at least 3-4 hours if you study things the way I do. My time was limited to only 2 hours but I'm sure if anyone made the trip they'd devote plenty of time to seeing everything.


----------



## 3air (Sep 17, 2014)

There's a P39Q Airacobra hanging from the ceiling in one building. One day I walked in the building a while back just to get some info on the place. I asked if they had anything from Bell and a lady said just that plane up there, and pointed upward. . Turns out it is a recovered wreck that got restored.

A few pics:


----------



## 3air (Sep 17, 2014)

A few more pics:

40 cal. gun


An artillery room.

Some ship gauges submarine controls.

Planes outside the museum.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice stuff here. THX for sharing.


----------



## 3air (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Wurger. 



These ships really have to be enjoyed in person. Experiencing the tight quarters, seeing the mess halls, radio rooms, sonar room, barber shop, closet sized post office, the smell of the diesel room. I can't really explain it.

At $10 admission though it's well worth it.

The last few pictures I took: 

#1 2: Artillery shell would ride on a chain driven conveyor through the floor.

#3: One of many hatches/stairs onboard.

#4 5: The painted head of a torpedo on the sub, and torpedo tubes (sorry didn't realize it blurred)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2014)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2014)

cool Shots


----------

